# 9v rechargeable batteries-how long to charge?



## Dimitris

I got 4 rechargeable 9v batteries for my SR-71. They are the 250mAh IpowerUS. I have charged them only a couple of times but its takes too long to charge with the IpowerUS charger (approximately 6 hours). Is this because they are still on their first charges or should i expect same timings for the following charges as well? In the charger manual is mentioned that it should get faster but i dont trust it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.thomasdistributing.com/ip...le-battery.htm


----------



## Dimitris

bump! 

 Noone that can help?What about all SR-71 users?


----------



## Necros

PP3 batteries takes yonks to charge..because they're sealed cells must be charged at a lower rate.

 Compare the charging output of AAA and PP3 on the charger itself, AAA have faster charging. I think my 280mah PP3's take something like 18 hours to charge (no shut-off timer like other calls)

 Don't use "special" PP3's like those, but the normal 8.4 NIMH type.


----------



## Big Al

That's the reason I got the Powerex instead:

http://www.thomasdistributing.com/mh-96v170.htm

 2 hours re-charging time.


----------



## Big Al

Sorry I didn't check your chargers capabilities. Give your batteries several charges/discharges, they should charge in 2 hours as advertised.


----------

